# Playlist: quelle degli amici



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

Per il mio amico Marietto


[video=youtube_share;0kT5w27YxyI]http://youtu.be/0kT5w27YxyI[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;gWPJW-BFYMc]http://youtu.be/gWPJW-BFYMc[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;VcjzHMhBtf0]http://youtu.be/VcjzHMhBtf0[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;JxohJX9ElpE]http://youtu.be/JxohJX9ElpE[/video]


----------



## marietto (19 Giugno 2014)

Grazie Clem 

E mentre, novello Walter White, mi trovo, nell'anno che doveva portarmi al "Big 5-0", ad iniziare una difficile guerra contro il "Big C", posto questo pezzo dei miei amati Beatles, che mi suona adatto all'occasione...


[video=youtube;OFYuR7aXtWo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFYuR7aXtWo[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (19 Giugno 2014)

Bentornato e bentrovato amico: mi sei mancato. Tu e la tua ottima musica, bro.:smile::up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie Clem
> 
> E mentre, novello Walter White, mi trovo, nell'anno che doveva portarmi al "Big 5-0", ad iniziare una difficile guerra contro il "Big C", posto questo pezzo dei miei amati Beatles, che mi suona adatto all'occasione...
> 
> ...


Marietto, ho letto. Io faccio il tifo per te, ogni giorno.
Forza.

Un bacio.


----------



## marietto (19 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Marietto, ho letto. Io faccio il tifo per te, ogni giorno.
> Forza.
> 
> Un bacio.


Grazie, Sbri, ci proviamo...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie Clem
> 
> E mentre, novello Walter White, mi trovo, nell'anno che doveva portarmi al "Big 5-0", ad iniziare una difficile guerra contro il "Big C", posto questo pezzo dei miei amati Beatles, che mi suona adatto all'occasione...
> 
> ...


Un abbraccio fortissimo !!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie Clem
> 
> E mentre, novello Walter White, mi trovo, nell'anno che doveva portarmi al "Big 5-0", ad iniziare una difficile guerra contro il "Big C", posto questo pezzo dei miei amati Beatles, che mi suona adatto all'occasione...
> 
> ...


un grandissimo in bocca al lupo, Marietto

:smile:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie Clem
> 
> E mentre, novello Walter White, mi trovo, nell'anno che doveva portarmi al "Big 5-0", ad iniziare una difficile guerra contro il "Big C", posto questo pezzo dei miei amati Beatles, che mi suona adatto all'occasione...
> 
> ...



ti bacissimo, amico mio

tengo al fresco lo champagne


----------



## marietto (20 Giugno 2014)

Grazie a tutti per gli auguri ed i pensieri...
Un grazie particolare a Clementine per l'apertura del 3D e per l'appoggio morale, apprezzatissimo, in queste recenti, difficili, settimane


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2014)

Per te


[video=youtube_share;dvgZkm1xWPE]http://youtu.be/dvgZkm1xWPE[/video]




viva la vita


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Giugno 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per gli auguri ed i pensieri...
> Un grazie particolare a Clementine per l'apertura del 3D e per l'appoggio morale, apprezzatissimo, in queste recenti, difficili, settimane


Clem è una gran bella persona.
Comunque per qualunque cosa, per quello che posso, sono qui anche io.
Forza Marietto!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (21 Giugno 2014)

Questa la dedichiamo al Big C, di cuore


[video=youtube_share;sy-Ifv-nzQk]http://youtu.be/sy-Ifv-nzQk[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (21 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Clem è una gran bella persona.
> Comunque per qualunque cosa, per quello che posso, sono qui anche io.
> Forza Marietto!


Condivido !!!! ... E mi associo


----------



## Fantastica (21 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;iY9pIO8mlgg]http://youtu.be/iY9pIO8mlgg[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;NRtvqT_wMeY]http://youtu.be/NRtvqT_wMeY[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (24 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube_share;-oqAU5VxFWs]http://youtu.be/-oqAU5VxFWs[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;SaHrqKKFnSA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaHrqKKFnSA[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (29 Giugno 2014)

[video=youtube;1lyu1KKwC74]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lyu1KKwC74[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube;p21YfobjaVA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p21YfobjaVA[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (1 Luglio 2014)

A FRIEND IN NEED IS A FRIEND INDEED



[video=youtube;jQQmAP9Poo4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQQmAP9Poo4[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Luglio 2014)

*non posso postare canzoni*

... solo un pensiero a Marietto.
Dai, Marietto, forza!
ciao


----------



## marietto (1 Luglio 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... solo un pensiero a Marietto.
> Dai, Marietto, forza!
> ciao


Grazie, Sbri! :smile:


----------



## Eratò (5 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;n3nPiBai66M]http://youtu.be/n3nPiBai66M[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;gD6DDYT4gaQ]http://youtu.be/gD6DDYT4gaQ[/video]


xxx


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;Dyo4tNwNIvQ]http://youtu.be/Dyo4tNwNIvQ[/video]



xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;RD3WwM6l1J0]http://youtu.be/RD3WwM6l1J0[/video]


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

http://vimeo.com/m/40969009

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;lwlogyj7nFE]http://youtu.be/lwlogyj7nFE[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;DNTWqdSjJnA]http://youtu.be/DNTWqdSjJnA[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;rjgzXEEWvF0]http://youtu.be/rjgzXEEWvF0[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;d1acEVmnVhI]http://youtu.be/d1acEVmnVhI[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;4aeETEoNfOg]http://youtu.be/4aeETEoNfOg[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (17 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;u5CVsCnxyXg]http://youtu.be/u5CVsCnxyXg[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;qM0zINtulhM]http://youtu.be/qM0zINtulhM[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;XTb9GNIxpMk]http://youtu.be/XTb9GNIxpMk[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (18 Luglio 2014)

Uè Marietto! Un bacio!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;NTFkegYGE1Y]http://youtu.be/NTFkegYGE1Y[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;mzJj5-lubeM]http://youtu.be/mzJj5-lubeM[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;SFsHSHE-iJQ]http://youtu.be/SFsHSHE-iJQ[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;DHtcliIvnHI]http://youtu.be/DHtcliIvnHI[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;9_eUyo8aWTQ]http://youtu.be/9_eUyo8aWTQ[/video]


xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;LWz0JC7afNQ]http://youtu.be/LWz0JC7afNQ[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;qsyfGwlf_l0]http://youtu.be/qsyfGwlf_l0[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (18 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;zuuObGsB0No]http://youtu.be/zuuObGsB0No[/video]


----------



## Fantastica (20 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;zuuObGsB0No]http://youtu.be/zuuObGsB0No[/video]


:inlove::inlove::inlove::sorriso3:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;hRXb7K7k7bQ]http://youtu.be/hRXb7K7k7bQ[/video]


----------



## morfeo78 (20 Luglio 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;rjgzXEEWvF0]http://youtu.be/rjgzXEEWvF0[/video]


Per me Pennyroyal tea è solo unplugged a new york. 
È tanto che non la ascoltavo. 
Piccolo effetto collaterale: se sei giù di morale, dopo averla sentita come minimo ti tagli le vene.


----------



## marietto (21 Luglio 2014)

Grazie Sbri per il bacio, che ricambio di cuore :bacissimo:


Grazie Clem per le dediche, soprattutto per gli estratti da Donnie Darko, per me un vero cult


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Luglio 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Grazie Sbri per il bacio, che ricambio di cuore :bacissimo:
> 
> 
> Grazie Clem per le dediche, soprattutto per gli estratti da Donnie Darko, per me un vero cult



Grazie a te! Che sei una cosa splendida! Sei tipo il quinto elemento!!!


(scusa é il mio compleanno ho un pochetto bevuto!!! Però lo penso davvero!)


Se potessi di darei un pezzo sano di me... Non la testa, che non è tanto sana...


----------



## Trinità (22 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube;_euDhMDDRq4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_euDhMDDRq4[/video]



Cancelliamo le ombre dal muro!


----------



## Trinità (25 Luglio 2014)

Una in PIU'![video=youtube;FzWfyTD-8e0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzWfyTD-8e0[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (30 Luglio 2014)

Per te, Mario. Un abbraccio forte.

[video=youtube;WN3LxbI-VfQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN3LxbI-VfQ[/video]


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Luglio 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Per te, Mario. Un abbraccio forte.
> 
> [video=youtube;WN3LxbI-VfQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WN3LxbI-VfQ[/video]


Mi associo. Dai Marietto!!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2014)

[video=youtube_share;d7UEPxY9_Ek]http://youtu.be/d7UEPxY9_Ek[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (31 Luglio 2014)

:abbraccio:


----------



## sienne (2 Agosto 2014)

Ciao

un pensiero ... a tutti gli amici silenziosi e non ... 



sienne


----------



## Hellseven (5 Agosto 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> un pensiero ... a tutti gli amici *silenziosi e non* ...
> 
> ...


[video=youtube;LK-WzXUJFCo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK-WzXUJFCo[/video]

:smile::up:


----------



## marietto (8 Agosto 2014)

Un grosso grazie a tutti per gli abbracci e i pensieri 

un pezzo che mi pare adatto alla situazione ma che vuole essere un po' tongue-in-cheek
per evitare di drammatizzare troppo...

[video=youtube;mgtIuZRj_fo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgtIuZRj_fo[/video]

*"The Legionnaire's Lament"

*I'm a legionnaire, Camel in disrepair, Hoping for a frigidaire to come passing by 
 I am on reprieve, Lacking my joie de vivre, Missing my gay paris, In this desert dry 

 And I wrote my girl, Told her I would not return, Terribly taken a turn for the worse now I fear 

 It's been a year or more, Since they shipped me to this foreign shore 
 Fighting in a foreign war so far away from my home 
 If only summer rain would fall on the houses and the boulevards 
 And the side walk bagatelles it's like a dream 
 With the roar of cars and the lulling of the cafe bars, 
 The sweetly sleeping sweeping of the Seine. 
 Lord I don't know if I'll ever be back again. 

 La la la la dam La la la low 

 Medicating in the sun, pinched doses of laudanum 
 Longing for the old fecundity of my homeland, Curses to this mirage! 
 A bottle of ancient Chiraz, a smattering of distant applause is ringing in my poor ears 

 On the old left bank my baby in a charabanc 
 Riding up the width and length of the Champs Elysees 

 If only summer rain would fall on the houses and the boulevard 
 And the side walk bagatelles it's like a dream 
 With the roar of cars and the lulling of the cafe bars 
 The sweetly sleeping sweeping of the Seine 
 Lord I don't know if I'll ever be back again 

 If only summer rain would fall on the houses and the boulevard 
 And the side walk bagatelles its like a dream 
 With the roar of cars and the lulling of the cafe bars 
 The sweetly sleeping sweeping of the Seine 
 Lord I don't know if I'll ever be back again... 

 Be back again,  Be back again,  I'll be back again


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Agosto 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Un grosso grazie a tutti per gli abbracci e i pensieri
> 
> un pezzo che mi pare adatto alla situazione ma che vuole essere un po' tongue-in-cheek
> per evitare di drammatizzare troppo...
> ...


Ciao :abbraccio:


----------



## Nocciola (8 Agosto 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Un grosso grazie a tutti per gli abbracci e i pensieri
> 
> un pezzo che mi pare adatto alla situazione ma che vuole essere un po' tongue-in-cheek
> per evitare di drammatizzare troppo...
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Agosto 2014)

Amico ma che è successo al tuo avatar???



questa è per te:


[video=youtube;_8_Pf144Qmg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8_Pf144Qmg[/video]


----------



## marietto (12 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Amico ma che è successo al tuo avatar???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Una delle mie preferite... 

Il mio "nuovo" e spero "temporaneo" avatar riprende in parte il pezzo dei Decemberists che ho postato, che tendenzialmente paragona la mia attuale situazione a quella di un legionario in difficoltà e un po' "perso" nel suo personale deserto, che tenta di ritrovare la strada...
Si tratta del grande Marty Feldman nel film "Io, Beau Geste e la Legione Straniera".

Un grazie e un saluto anche a Fiammetta e Farfy...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (13 Agosto 2014)

marietto ha detto:


> Una delle mie preferite...
> 
> Il mio "nuovo" e spero "temporaneo" avatar riprende in parte il pezzo dei Decemberists che ho postato, che tendenzialmente paragona la mia attuale situazione a quella di un legionario in difficoltà e un po' "perso" nel suo personale deserto, che tenta di ritrovare la strada...
> Si tratta del grande Marty Feldman nel film "Io, Beau Geste e la Legione Straniera".
> ...



Però poi mi rimetti l'eroe romantico col ciuffo al vento, vero?



(Marty Feldman é un grande ma lo associo troppo a Igor e di conseguenza a Disperso... Non so se l'hai conosciuto, é uno nuovo)


----------



## marietto (13 Agosto 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> *Però poi mi rimetti l'eroe romantico col ciuffo al vento, vero?*
> 
> 
> 
> (Marty Feldman é un grande ma lo associo troppo a Igor e di conseguenza a Disperso... Non so se l'hai conosciuto, é uno nuovo)


L'intenzione è quella, tornare alla normalità (e al vecchio avatar...)


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (9 Settembre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;_HONxwhwmgU]http://youtu.be/_HONxwhwmgU[/video]


Bacio a Marietto bello


----------



## Flavia (9 Settembre 2014)

c'è stato un tempo
che aveva un gran significato
ora non lo so più....

[video=youtube;zwqrmEMB0wc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwqrmEMB0wc[/video]


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;_HONxwhwmgU]http://youtu.be/_HONxwhwmgU[/video]
> 
> 
> Bacio a Marietto bello


Mario penso che Clem ti abia dedicato uno dei pezzi più belli della storia del rock: deve volerti realmente bene:up:


----------



## Hellseven (10 Settembre 2014)

Questa la donò il mai troppo ricordato Gram Parsons al suo amico fraterno Keef.
E io la dono a te, col cuore.

Ti aspettiamo, amico

[video=youtube;07CSyTmA1Ic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07CSyTmA1Ic[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (6 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube_share;NavVfpp-1L4]http://youtu.be/NavVfpp-1L4[/video]

perché noi non siamo vecchi...


----------



## marietto (6 Ottobre 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;NavVfpp-1L4]http://youtu.be/NavVfpp-1L4[/video]
> 
> perché noi non siamo vecchi...


----------



## Flavia (6 Ottobre 2014)

[video=youtube;mfOU_NhEvPA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfOU_NhEvPA[/video]


----------

